# Former top guard Skiles can envision a bright future for prized pupil Jennings



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Jennings was the fourth point guard chosen in the first round, behind Ricky Rubio and Jonny Flynn, both taken by Minnesota, and Stephen Curry, grabbed with the seventh overall pick by Golden State.
> 
> But the Bucks think they snared a player who can make a major impact as a rookie. The wiry Jennings has said he would like to model himself after Celtics point guard Rajon Rondo.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/51267637.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

He needs to fix his jumper, once that happens he will become an elite pg in this league, he already has all the other qualities you would want in a pg


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

also..Skiles a former top guard? He was alright for the record, does have the single game assists record, but he was like the 90's version of Luke Ridnour


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

jennings can have a great season next year. he should have all the playing time he can handle and would be in good position to win roy.

how about jodie meeks though? that kid can flat out shoot the ball. at 6'4, he can start beside jennings at shooting guard(if redd goes down to injury--or moved to sf)


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

c_dog said:


> jennings can have a great season next year. he should have all the playing time he can handle and would be in good position to win roy.
> 
> how about jodie meeks though? that kid can flat out shoot the ball. at 6'4, he can start beside jennings at shooting guard(if redd goes down to injury--or moved to sf)


I think if Jennings gets enough PT he will be very good, all i really want out of meeks is consistnat bench scoring, after injuries crippled our lineup last year and we had to move CV and Sessions into the starting lineup we lost all punch off of our bench, and with those two gone, its going to be up to Meeks and Alexander to be our sparks off the bench, Meeks looked great in Summer league, but we will se how he does against real NBA players, but if there is only one thing that translates on all levels it would be shooting, and that guy can do it very well


----------

